# JEden8's 27 Gallon Cube



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Current Photo - 23 November 2012*










*Tank Specs:*
20 x 18 x 20 (Marineland 27 Gallon Cube)

*Equipment:*
Rena Filstar XP1
Marineland Double Bright LED Fixture

*Flora:*
Java Fern
Anubias Nana Petite
Java Moss
Brazillian Pennywort
Cabomba

*Fauna:*
Albino Bristlenose Plecos
Cherry Shrimp

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I got my new tank last night. I really wanted a frameless tank but went with the Marineland 27 Gallon Cube set. Still need to get a filter, driftwood, plants, and I'm still debating on if I want to use the Marineland Double Bright LED fixture it came with. The idea that I have for this tank is to do an "island" with manzanita branch(es) and rocks surrounding it. Then I'll use pool filter sand around the rocks. For plants, I'm looking at narrow leaf java fern and anubias.

Here's a couple pics:




























The 55 in the background is sold and they are waiting for me to setup this tank so I can start transferring fish and shrimp. The primary purpose of this tank is going to be raising albino bristle nose plecos and breeding cherry shrimp.

Any recommendations for filtration and how well this LED fixture will do with the anubias and ferns? Thanks all!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the looks of the tank. I would think the LED should be fine although the tank may have a bluish look if there are an equal amount of blue and white LED.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Love the looks of the tank. I would think the LED should be fine although the tank may have a bluish look if there are an equal amount of blue and white LED.


I agree with the ya on the look of the tank. I've always wanted a cube and I finally got one. The blue won't bother me too much. I think it adds a nice look to the tank. As far as number of lights, there are 6 white LED's and 3 blue. We'll see how it looks once I get everything setup then I'll determine if I want to keep it or just sell it. My only fear really is that like you said, it would be too blue or that it won't grow the plants well.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it will be fine for growing plants specially low light plants like you are planning. I shouldn't look too blue with 6 white to 3 blue LEDs. On another forum a user tested the PAR and found the fixture was putting out around 80 PAR at about 12" below the light if I remember right. The distance might be a little farther.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I think it will be fine for growing plants specially low light plants like you are planning. I shouldn't look too blue with 6 white to 3 blue LEDs. On another forum a user tested the PAR and found the fixture was putting out around 80 PAR at about 12" below the light if I remember right. The distance might be a little farther.


Sounds decent to me. All I can do is give it a shot at this point. If I'm not happy with it then I'll throw it up for sale. The one downfall so far is that there aren't separate switches for the moonlight. It's either all or none. Guess I can live without the moonlight.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

I was hoping to get the remainder of the things I need this weekend but didn't get out to do it. So this is what I have left to get:

1. C02 setup
2. Driftwood
3. Plants
4. Filter
5. Sand/Substrate
6. Rocks

So I need some advice:

I have used pool filter sand before but it turned dark after a while. Is there something better to use to make it appear as sand?

For using a paintball C02 tank, what is the best regulator setup for it?

I'm looking to get either the Rena XP1 or XP2 for the filter as I have the XP3 on my 90 and have no complaints with it. Is the XP1 sufficient enough for the light to medium bioload or should I get the XP2?

What are some good looking rocks if I'm looking to do anubias and java fern only on the driftwood and in between the rocks and just using the sand to surround the "island"?

Thanks all!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I went and purchased my Rena XP1 canister filter for the tank today. Just gotta get the gravel so I can start to cycle the tank. That'll be done tomorrow. Still need to get the driftwood and plants yet for the tank.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got the very same kit 

I love the shape and looks although I found the silicone to be fairly sloppy on mine and all the other examples I saw around town. I guess that's part of the lower price compared to their 25 gallon cube.

The doublebright has been enough to grow some lower light plants but I found two problems:
A) It doesn't really cover enough of the tank, two or even three would be better.
B) It didn't give me enough light to grow hairgrass.

With that in mind, I cheated and got a cheapo clamp/dome light from home depot and screwed in a phillips daylight compact fluorescent and although it's ugly it really made the difference, I've got some solid growth in my hairgrass and everything else is perking up.

I guess I should go ahead and start a thread up soon lol


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

blink said:


> I've got the very same kit
> 
> I love the shape and looks although I found the silicone to be fairly sloppy on mine and all the other examples I saw around town. I guess that's part of the lower price compared to their 25 gallon cube.
> 
> ...


Glad to see I'm not the only one with the setup! I was just cleaning up the tank and also noticed that the silicone is pretty sloppy. I'm planning on giving the light a shot and if it doesn't do well then I'll be replacing it.

Get a thread going! I'd like to see how you have it set up!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Got the tank up and running to start the cycle. I used bio media from my 90 gallon and 10 gallons of water from the tank to help establish the tank faster. Plan on moving everything over next weekend. Ended up getting the Tahitian Moon Sand for the tank. I used 2 20 lb bags of it. Here's a couple pics of what I have so far.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's good to see the tank up and running. Also nice stand.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> That's good to see the tank up and running. Also nice stand.


Thanks!

After looking around a bit for driftwood and plants I changed my idea a little and decided to use a piece out of my 90 gallon that is covered in Java Fern. I'll then purchase some new, larger driftwood for my 90 gallon. Here's a pic of the driftwood from my 90.










I'll get that transferred over probably list weekend. I'll get some more posted up once I get more done. Thanks for looking!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

what a nice looking tank and stand! nice choice!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> what a nice looking tank and stand! nice choice!


Thanks! Can't wait to get it finished!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

So I got the hardscape today and got it all cleaned up and put in.

Soaking everything and cleaning it all:










Lace rock all scrubbed and cleaned:










Tank drained down for placement of everything:










Placing everything:





































Filled up:




























Thinking about getting some more rock for the back left and a couple more small pieces for the front. Open to suggestions and advice on it!


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Just saw you got your hardscape in, it looks great, very rugged. 

The negative space in front right is appealing, I guess it wouldn't hurt to test a couple bits of rock in there though, gotta find what you like.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

blink said:


> Just saw you got your hardscape in, it looks great, very rugged.
> 
> The negative space in front right is appealing, I guess it wouldn't hurt to test a couple bits of rock in there though, gotta find what you like.


Thanks blink! Been working on transferring fish and shrimp over today and got some plants in. Working on uploading everything now.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Started putting in some plants today. Transferred some anubias that I had in another tank, a little bit of java moss and some other plant that I don't remember what it's called. I'll update this once I remember what it is.

Here's the first planting session:










Transferred the Albino Bristlenose Plecos:



















Transferred as many of the cherry shrimp as I could. Waiting for the remaining ones in their original tank to get bigger so I can catch them better. All of them scattered before I could get a pic of them all but here's a few of them around the tank. There's roughly 100 shrimp in there. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I'll eventually purchase a DSLR for my wife so that I can use it for my fish pics! HAHA




























And the second session of planting. I'll most likely replant it a little bit once I get some more rocks for the back right.










Any and all input and guidance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BHark (May 11, 2012)

Good looking setup. I have the same tank and stand. It did require a bit of razor action on the silicone, how do your seams look? I suspect that a second double bright will be required at a minimum.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Let's see some pics bhark, I've got the same tank too.
Let's start a marineland 27 gallon gang


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

BHark said:


> Good looking setup. I have the same tank and stand. It did require a bit of razor action on the silicone, how do your seams look? I suspect that a second double bright will be required at a minimum.


Thanks! Good to see another member with the same setup. My seams aren't too terribly bad but there are definitley some bad areas. I'm planning on most likely selling my double bright and doing a pendant light setup. We'll see though. I'm gonna give it some time first



blink said:


> Let's see some pics bhark, I've got the same tank too.
> Let's start a marineland 27 gallon gang


I agree with blink! Get a journal going! Get the group started blink. It was your idea!


----------



## BHark (May 11, 2012)

I'll post some pics, however my 27 cube is not planted, it's a just a rock scape with gold fish


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I got some more rock today and some more anubias. Let me know what you think:




























Constructive criticism welcomed!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It looks very good, now we wait for it to grow in and see how awesome it really will be.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

2in10 said:


> It looks very good, now we wait for it to grow in and see how awesome it really will be.


Thanks! The only area I have in question is the back left. I have a good size piece of Java Fern back there to see how it fills in. All I can do is wait I guess. It sucks being impatient! HAHA


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow! I am really jealous of this tank. I wish I could do something like that. I think it is because I never seem to focus on a hard scape. Yours looks fantastic!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Zefrik said:


> Wow! I am really jealous of this tank. I wish I could do something like that. I think it is because I never seem to focus on a hard scape. Yours looks fantastic!


Thanks! This is the first time I've actually focused on the hardscape myself and am very pleased with the outcome. I'll be re-doing my 90 gallon next. Don't know what I'll do yet though.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a couple of updated pics. Still trying to figure out my DSLR and taking some good pics of the shrimp and plecos. These are from my phone:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice look, filling in well. Take lots and lots of pics with your DSLR and experiment while doing it. That is what I do with mine. Have fun doing it too.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very nice look, filling in well. Take lots and lots of pics with your DSLR and experiment while doing it. That is what I do with mine. Have fun doing it too.


That it is! Once I get the pics cleaned up and some new pics I'll definitely get them posted!


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice tank and unique hardscape. I think it'll really start to look great once the back gets filled in. 

Are you running any c02 yet or have a fert regime? Your plants seem to be doing pretty well so far


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lichard said:


> Nice tank and unique hardscape. I think it'll really start to look great once the back gets filled in.
> 
> Are you running any c02 yet or have a fert regime? Your plants seem to be doing pretty well so far


Thanks! I agree with ya. I finally figured out how to plant behind the rocks as I failed to leave enough room to plant. So I grabbed some bendable weights and wrapped them around a couple of stems each and dropped them down. Their root structure should reach out into the substrate, or at least I hope they do! HAHA

I am not running pressurized C02. As of right now I'm using Excel 3x a week and a modified EI fertilizer dosing. I was thinking about going pressurized but I think I am just being impatient with the growth. Maybe someday...we shall see. Thanks again!


----------



## spidernids (Jun 22, 2012)

I just bought the 27G cube as well. Did you do anything with the light? I was thinking of getting a Ray2 DD 18" LED in addition to the DoubleBright. Also, where did you get the rocks from?


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

spidernids said:


> I just bought the 27G cube as well. Did you do anything with the light? I was thinking of getting a Ray2 DD 18" LED in addition to the DoubleBright. Also, where did you get the rocks from?


Congrats! I ended up keeping the light. All of my plants have been growing really well. I am keeping low light plants though as well. It will depend on the plant choices. I would give the fixture provided a shot for a month or two and see how it does with your plants. Who knows, it may end up being overkill like mine would. If you are going for a low light low tech setup then you'll be fine with that light. I purchased the rocks from a local landscape supply store. Just soak them and scrub them well and it should get most of the dirt and debris off of them. Good luck! Can't wait to see some pics of your setup!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Quick phone shot of feeding time!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Had some free time this morning so I snapped a few new pics of the tank. Everything seems to be growing in well.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Been a while since I last updated and had some free time. I added some brazillian pennywort due to some gsa forming on my anubias. The spots are only forming where the light is the strongest so I wanted to cut it back a little bit. I still am thinking about moving or completely removing the java moss but don't know where to move it to or if I just want to pull it out. Any ideas? Here's some updated tank shots.


----------



## spidernids (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks nice. Lots of RCS. Did you use tap water or RO? I am not having any luck keeping RCS in my tank.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

spidernids said:


> Looks nice. Lots of RCS. Did you use tap water or RO? I am not having any luck keeping RCS in my tank.


Thanks! I'm not the biggest fan of the Cabomba in there but don't know what else to use to fill it in back there. I use tap water and prime and then aerate the water for about 15 minutes before I add it to the tank. What are you using in yours and what are the water parameters coming from your tap?


----------



## spidernids (Jun 22, 2012)

Tap water and prime

Tap water has low gh and high kh and ph. 

Tank specs:
Gh = 75
Kh = 180+
Ph = 8.4


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

spidernids said:


> Tap water and prime
> 
> Tap water has low gh and high kh and ph.
> 
> ...


Here's my untreated tap water levels:

PH: 7.6
Nitrate: 0-5.0 ppm
Ammonia: 1.0-2.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
GH: 196.9 ppm
KH: 71.6 ppm

It possibly could be your PH. I've never dealt with cherries in anything over 8. Now I could be wrong on that because I don't consider myself a cherry shrimp expert but have had good luck with what I've been doing. I also haven't tested my water in that tank since I set it up back in May. If it is the PH you could use a 50/50 mix of distilled water and pre-conditioned tap water.

How quickly are they dying when you put them in?


----------



## spidernids (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought about doing a water change with di over a month time frame. I bought 20. I think I have a hand full left. They started dying the first night. It wasn't all at once.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

spidernids said:


> I thought about doing a water change with di over a month time frame. I bought 20. I think I have a hand full left. They started dying the first night. It wasn't all at once.


That would work. I'd still use some tap water or some additives to help restore some of the nutrients that are not in there just to play it safe.


----------



## spidernids (Jun 22, 2012)

JEden8 said:


> That would work. I'd still use some tap water or some additives to help restore some of the nutrients that are not in there just to play it safe.


Thanks. I bought some more from the lfs. They cost more, but seems to do better.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

spidernids said:


> Thanks. I bought some more from the lfs. They cost more, but seems to do better.


Glad to hear you are having better luck with them!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thought I'd throw up a couple more recent pics:


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Couple more pics of the shrimp:


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Any recents?


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

VERY BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!

I have always loved Cube tank!!! You did a awesome job on the hard scape, and I really like your plant choices too! I can't believe the amount of shrimp you have in there! Is there going to be problems with the amount of shrimp? Who are your plecs doing? Getting big enough to breed yet?

Would love to see any current pics ya have!
Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow Subscribed!


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Your cherries are starting to become fire reds, nice.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

drewsuf82 said:


> Any recents?


Sorry it's been a little hectic lately. We had to move this past week so I had to tear the tank down. I have the driftwood back in there but haven't had a chance to get the rocks and anubias back in there. That's my goal to get accomplished tomorrow. Once I get it done I'll post some more pics! I also have Blueberry shrimp starting to grow up in there. I've counted about 12 so far after the move and can see the whole tank.



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> VERY BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!
> 
> I have always loved Cube tank!!! You did a awesome job on the hard scape, and I really like your plant choices too! I can't believe the amount of shrimp you have in there! Is there going to be problems with the amount of shrimp? Who are your plecs doing? Getting big enough to breed yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew! I have been selling a lot before the move so my stock has cut down at least in half from where I was at so it helps out. I've also moved all the albino bristlenose plecos that are more than 2" long into my 90 gallon to grow them out a little bit more before I either sell them or just trade them in for store credit at my LFS. All of my albino plecos that are in this tank are actually from the breeding pairs I have in my 90 gallon. When I moved I drained the 90 completely to cut down on the weight and the male was protecting the babies in the driftwood so I placed in the 27 gallon to sweep them out and got about another 30 baby plecos! I couldn't believe it! I know of the larger plecos that I have at least 2 males so far of the about 7 or 8 that I pulled out. I'll get some more pictures up as soon as I can. I have to put all the plants back in both tanks tomorrow.



Unikorn said:


> Wow Subscribed!


Thanks Unikorn!



Kinection said:


> Your cherries are starting to become fire reds, nice.


Thanks! I have about 5 or 6 in there that are completely red. Don't know how it happened but I like it! HAHA


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's how everything currently looks after the move:










Baby Albino Bristlenose Plecos:


















So ever since about 2-3 weeks before we moved, I started noticing about 4 or 5 dead cherry shrimp about every other day in the tank. I figured it was from the larger plecos producing too much waste so I moved them out. No change after that. I got the tank to our new house and they are still dying. Any ideas as to what is causing this? Also, why do my anubias look like this?


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to work on this tank today unfortunately. I did get my 90 gallon set back up so I'll get some pics up of it tomorrow. Water is still a little cloudy. I should get this tank back up by the weekend.


----------



## bjmcconk (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey there! I have the same tank as you. Tank looked really nice before the move.

I just planted my tank and was wondering if i needed any ferts to help start the plants off right. Do you have any ideas? what kinds and where to get?

Is this considered a High Jack? I just thought id ask..

Thanks


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

bjmcconk said:


> Hey there! I have the same tank as you. Tank looked really nice before the move.
> 
> I just planted my tank and was wondering if i needed any ferts to help start the plants off right. Do you have any ideas? what kinds and where to get?
> 
> ...


Well thank you! I love the tank as I've always wanted a cube. What are your plans for it?

I use dry ferts for mine but use it in small amounts. I also use Seachem Excel in small amounts. Everything will be determined on what you are looking to grow plant wise and what your goals are with the tanks. I use low light, slow growing plants that don't require a ton of fertilizers. That and I'm not using high light and pressurized C02. Don't know if this helps but all of the details are really needed to get the best advice of what has worked for others.

You're good. That's what the forum is for!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a quick snapshot of the updated tank. Not the biggest fan of it as I loved it before. That's what sucks about moving  Sorry it took so long!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Still looking good!!! 

It is different than before, but I still like the looks of it! That piece of wood it very cool too! Do the shrimp normally keep it looking that clean, or is it the plecs, or a combo of both? I have noticed that the wood and rocks in most shrimp tanks always look very clean, so I figured it was from all of the shrimp constantly picking over it for food! 

I have been wanting to setup a shrimp tank for a long while but cash flow is very slow, and shrimp can be expensive! 

Anyway keep up the great work on the tank!!!! I can't wait to see it return to its previous glory!!!
Drew


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Still looking good!!!
> 
> It is different than before, but I still like the looks of it! That piece of wood it very cool too! Do the shrimp normally keep it looking that clean, or is it the plecs, or a combo of both? I have noticed that the wood and rocks in most shrimp tanks always look very clean, so I figured it was from all of the shrimp constantly picking over it for food!
> 
> ...


Thanks Boxxer! I don't know if it is just the shrimp or a combo of the shrimp and plecos that keep it clean to be honest. Most likely it is the shrimp like you said.

I can agree with you on the cash flow bit! Luckily everything that I have has been funded from selling off everything from all of my tanks which helps pay for itself. That was my whole purpose of the shrimp tank. I put a lot of money up front but I make anywhere from $20-$40 a month just in cherry shrimp alone. Once I get the other shrimp species breeding then I will be able to double or even triple that amount. I just bring them into LFS's and get store credit so I never have to worry about buying any supplies needed. Well worth the investment if you get the chance!

Thanks again!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

This has been my latest project:










She was born on February 27 at 1:31. Tanks are on the back burner for a little while haha.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well it's been a while since I've posted any updates on the tank. The tank has been a little neglected with trimming and all of that but everything is still going well with the tank!

Here's an updated shot:


----------



## KristenP (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful tank, beautiful shrimp.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Kristen! My shrimp tanks have been neglected since my daughter was born. Who knew infants would take up all of my spare time!? HAHA I broke down two of my tanks so I'll be doing a lot of work on this tank over the next few weeks. Thinking about breaking it down and doing a thorough cleaning since I've noticed a decline in my shrimp reproduction. What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I have come to the conclusion that it's time to put this tank up for sale. I've been having a blast breeding them and bringing them into my LFS for store credit to fund my aquarium hobby. I've slowly been selling my tanks as I don't have as much time as I used to. Right now I want to spend as much time with my daughter as I can and put all of my attention on her. Still figuring out a price for the entire setup but something will get posted in the Florida section for those of you interested around Tampa.


----------

